# ACS cleared or not cleared confused?



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

hi My ACS letter finally arrived today and it says 

"Your Skills have been assed to be suitbale for migration under 2231-79 of the ASCO Code , being the skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate in General Skilled Migration Appplication. "


but when i searchd on internet language used for succcessful applicant was diffferent was just confused whther i have cleared the ACS assesment or not ? 


i think i have cleared ....

I have 5+ yrs of IT experience in Software Testing. 

what's the next step ..i think i have fill the sub class 175 form for permanent residency...

kindly respond as soon as possible.


Regards,
Vinay Dave


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi vinay, yes you have cleared, but i am not sure if you fall in CSL or not. if u can tell us teh exact words, probably someone can tell if you fall in CSL/MODL or not.

next would be 175 application yes, unless you want to apply for state sponsorship, which would process your application faster.

cheers
anj


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Vin:

I think you have to IELTS next, after that you apply for your visa (175/176). If you post the full text of your letter (no personal info like name and address) then there is a phrase within that tells you whether you are CSL or not. If you are CSL then your visa application processed with a higher priority. At this time there are 7 levels of priority, so if you are not on any of the higher levels you are looking at 2011/2012 before you get a visa.




vin_java said:


> hi My ACS letter finally arrived today and it says
> 
> "Your Skills have been assed to be suitbale for migration under 2231-79 of the ASCO Code , being the skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate in General Skilled Migration Appplication. "
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

oops, yes ielts it is.  and if u are still confused, u can always call ACS and ask them about you being in MODL/CSL.


----------



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks ANJ1976.

MY letter says 
" FOR THE PURPOSE OF YOUR APPLICATION YOU HAVE SATISFIED THE REQUIREMENTS OF THE ACS PIM2 , Group A". i think i am in CSL not in MODL since software testing doesn't come in MODL.

I have already cleared IELTS wiht 8 points and my wife with 6 points. 

will low scoring of ielts for my wife will affect the application in any way?

Also, what is state sponsership ,how come it is faster any advantages or disadvantages for that ?

finally now i should FILL APPLICATION FORM 175 online permanent residency?


----------



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Hi Vin:
> 
> I think you have to IELTS next, after that you apply for your visa (175/176). If you post the full text of your letter (no personal info like name and address) then there is a phrase within that tells you whether you are CSL or not. If you are CSL then your visa application processed with a higher priority. At this time there are 7 levels of priority, so if you are not on any of the higher levels you are looking at 2011/2012 before you get a visa.


hi there is nothing mentioned like CSL execpt the ASCO code whihc i have mentioned above.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no it doesnt make a difference if she has 6. minimum requirement for spouse is 5 overall i think.

yes you file for 175 is u do not get state sponsorship. yes state sponsorship makes it faster. there is a priority processing list. i suggest you go through the immi site. in the please read sticky threads, there is heaps of info, go through that as well, it has links to all helpful websites.

if u are stuck anywhere, feel free to ask us here.

as for CSL/MODL let someone else comment if you do fall in CSL of MODL.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

vin_java said:


> thanks ANJ1976.
> 
> MY letter says
> " FOR THE PURPOSE OF YOUR APPLICATION YOU HAVE SATISFIED THE REQUIREMENTS OF THE ACS PIM2 , Group A". i think i am in CSL not in MODL since software testing doesn't come in MODL.
> ...


The only IT jobs that are CSL are those that are also in MODL. If your job is not classified as one of the following then you are not eligible for CSL/MODL

Computing Professional - specialising in CISSP 
Computing Professional - specialising in C++/C#/C 
Computing Professional - specialising in Data Warehousing 
Computing Professional - specialising in Java 
Computing Professional - specialising in J2EE
Computing Professional - Linux
Computing Professional - .Net technologies 
Computing Professional - specialising in Network Security/Firewall/Internet Security
Computing Professional - specialising in Oracle 
Computing Professional - specialising in PeopleSoft 
Computing Professional - specialising in SAP 
Computing Professional - specialising in SIEBEL 
Computing Professional - Solaris
Computing Professional - Unix


----------



## mrmsml (May 28, 2009)

You are very much eligible for applying for 175, But check the following statement in your ACS result letter. If you have this statement then you are in CSL other wise just MODL.

*"Based on the provided certified documentation, it is my opinion that the applicant has 12 months experience in ______ (name of specialisation, for example, SAP)".*




vin_java said:


> hi My ACS letter finally arrived today and it says
> 
> "Your Skills have been assed to be suitbale for migration under 2231-79 of the ASCO Code , being the skilled occupation indicated that you intend to nominate in General Skilled Migration Appplication. "
> 
> ...


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

mrmsml said:


> If you have this statement then you are in CSL other wise just MODL.[/B]


This statement is untrue. If you are not CSL then you are not MODL either. You are just on the plain old SOL list.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

matjones said:


> This statement is untrue. If you are not CSL then you are not MODL either. You are just on the plain old SOL list.


hi 
ACS has mentioned 2231-79 but why have they not mentioned his specialization?
According to my knowledge only specializations are on modl and csl.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> hi
> ACS has mentioned 2231-79 but why have they not mentioned his specialization?
> According to my knowledge only specializations are on modl and csl.


not all 2231-79 have a specialization... the ones without specialization do not qualify for CSL/MODL


----------



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

matjones said:


> This statement is untrue. If you are not CSL then you are not MODL either. You are just on the plain old SOL list.




Ya My field is SOftware Testing which is not in CSL/MODL list. 

So i am in plain SOL list . i think whole process will take 12 months to land in australia. IS there any way in which i can expedite this process.....


Regard,


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

vin_java said:


> Ya My field is SOftware Testing which is not in CSL/MODL list.
> 
> So i am in plain SOL list . i think whole process will take 12 months to land in australia. IS there any way in which i can expedite this process.....
> 
> ...


Because you are just SOL, your application will not be processed until 2012 at the earliest. DIAC released new processing priority last month, which means much longer processing times.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/faq-priority-processing.pdf

You are in priority 7 right now which is the lowest, unless you can apply for state sponsorship, which would boost you to #5.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

matjones said:


> not all 2231-79 have a specialization... the ones without specialization do not qualify for CSL/MODL


hi
Would you please provide me the link to the document that shows the occupations in 2231-79 but they are not in CSL.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> hi
> Would you please provide me the link to the document that shows the occupations in 2231-79 but they are not in CSL.


2231-79 is a broad caategory with no specific list. Its title is:


"Computing Professionals not elsewhere classified"

so its anything that doesn't fit into the other IT occupations.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Shafaqat:

From previous posts these are the occupations in the CSL with 2231-79:
Computing Professional - specialising in CISSP 
Computing Professional - specialising in C++/C#/C 
Computing Professional - specialising in Data Warehousing 
Computing Professional - specialising in Java 
Computing Professional - specialising in J2EE
Computing Professional - Linux
Computing Professional - .Net technologies 
Computing Professional - specialising in Network Security/Firewall/Internet Security
Computing Professional - specialising in Oracle 
Computing Professional - specialising in PeopleSoft 
Computing Professional - specialising in SAP 
Computing Professional - specialising in SIEBEL 
Computing Professional - Solaris
Computing Professional – Unix

and if you do qualify in one of those then ACS will put this on your letter:
"Based on the provided certified documentation, it is my opinion that the applicant has 12 months experience in ______ (name of specialisation, for example, SAP)".

***
So if you don't see that statement you are not in CSL. 

I hope that clears up what is and isn't on CSL. 



shafaqat309 said:


> hi
> Would you please provide me the link to the document that shows the occupations in 2231-79 but they are not in CSL.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

amaslam said:


> Shafaqat:
> 
> From previous posts these are the occupations in the CSL with 2231-79:
> Computing Professional - specialising in CISSP
> ...


hi
Thanx for your reply, means that sentence is very important and it will decide our future


----------



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

amaslam said:


> Shafaqat:
> 
> From previous posts these are the occupations in the CSL with 2231-79:
> Computing Professional - specialising in CISSP
> ...




My ACS Result letter doesn't specify any specialization so i am not in CSL ? 

I am into Software Testing, i read somwhere that all commputer professionals are in CSL but may not be true for MODL. please confirm.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no all computer professionals ar enot in CSL. those in CSL are mentioned in the assessment letter. again i would suggest, why dont u call ACS or DIAC and clear it up


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

vin_java said:


> I read somwhere that all commputer professionals are in CSL but may not be true for MODL. please confirm.


Wow... this rumor really gets around!  Once again, the only computer professions that are CSL are those that are MODL. Anything that is not MODL is not CSL.

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/critical-skills-list.pdf

See at the bottom of CSL pdf where it says:

*
Computing Professionals -- where the applicant's specialisation is listed on the Migration Occupations in Demand List (MODL).*


----------



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> no all computer professionals ar enot in CSL. those in CSL are mentioned in the assessment letter. again i would suggest, why dont u call ACS or DIAC and clear it up



ya ANJ1976,
i have asked to ACS thru mail hopefully by tomorrow all doubt's will be cleared. 

Just wish to ask you why peopel do not go for State SPonsered visa if there skiils are not in CSL or MODL ?

Since they are on the lowest priority i.e 7 and if they go for state sponsered it will be 5 i think. 

Any disadvantages in sate sponsered visa ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

we are just in SOl, no CSL, no MODl, but we managed state sponsorship in september 09. i am hoping our processing starts soon but with DIAC u cant say what they plan in the future.

if you get state sponsorhsip, the only disadvantage is 2 years commitment to the state which means you have to be in the state that sponsors you for 2 years after which you are free to live where you want to, rest everything is the same.


----------



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> we are just in SOl, no CSL, no MODl, but we managed state sponsorship in september 09. i am hoping our processing starts soon but with DIAC u cant say what they plan in the future.
> 
> if you get state sponsorhsip, the only disadvantage is 2 years commitment to the state which means you have to be in the state that sponsors you for 2 years after which you are free to live where you want to, rest everything is the same.


Thanks Anj1976,
May i know which one is the best to apply for State SPonsership based on the good job oppportunites in IT companies, i mean state where there more IT companies since i am Software Test Engineer. If we get the decent job in state then i don't think 2 yrs is long time for comittment. 


But f f we go with 175 visa , it will not be processed before 2011 0r 2012 which is very long time. 

ANd which state you have applied for which you got sponsership? what's the procesing time for state sponsered visa , i think it's just 12 months. 

Please reply asap 

Thanks a lot

Vinay


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi vinay, remember, not all states hv each skill in their list. check the respective state list. check which one has your skill, find about that particular state and if at all you wud be happy staying there. Brisbane is too hot for us (our skill was anyways not in their list) my preference was melbourne and ACT, we applied for victoria but were declined, we then applied for ACT and got it after 6 months. they took this long because of all the changes in rules and a lot many people applying for ss after the CSL was taken out. so they had stopped few IT applications and processed it only post september once their panel was formed. anyway back to why we chose and which states are good for IT

In my opinion each state has a good demand for IT pros, sydney has the most openings but then most people go to sydney and melbourne which means more competition. I did not want to go to sydney for the very reason, dont want to spend my initial days without a job spending a bomb and appearing for interviews where I know there would be hundreds of applications as against maybe perth or canberra where there wud be less openings and less competition. I dont know why i think this way but thats the way i am.. creative people think out of the box..
so in order of opportunities for IT pros, it is sydney, melbourne, brisbane, canberra and perth followed by adelaide and darwin.

have a look at the states fro their list and job portals to c which statehas what in store for u. also, read about the state, if u hv to stay somewehre for 2 yrs, u shud like the culture, weather etc too. work/job isnt everything. its the culture, people that matter the most


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

also, remember, the more expensive the place, the more difficult for u to settle, the expenses in sydney are 3 times thn those in perth or brisbane. which means if u plan to take say 30k with u, it wud finish faster in sydney thn brisbane and not necessary tht u get a job day 1 u land. consider that as well. 
a friend went to regional area, i dont remember which state, he got the job on 5th day and his initial expenses are not too high which means even if he makes less, atleast he wouldnt be spending as much as he would have spent in sydney had he not got a job (his initial plan was to go to sydney)


----------



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> also, remember, the more expensive the place, the more difficult for u to settle, the expenses in sydney are 3 times thn those in perth or brisbane. which means if u plan to take say 30k with u, it wud finish faster in sydney thn brisbane and not necessary tht u get a job day 1 u land. consider that as well.
> a friend went to regional area, i dont remember which state, he got the job on 5th day and his initial expenses are not too high which means even if he makes less, atleast he wouldnt be spending as much as he would have spent in sydney had he not got a job (his initial plan was to go to sydney)


Thanks a lot, you have great knowledge. 

Just few more queries, if i wish to apply for ACT State sponsership, can i work and stay in Canberra?

State sponsership result would be coming in 30 days (processing time i mean) since i haven't applied for sUbclass 175. 
BUT THERE IS SOMEWHERE MENTIONED THAT WE NEED TO SHOW FINANCIAL ASSISTANCE - how much amount we need to show i mean minimum amount. 

Also, what is overall processing time for sate sponsership if we get positive reply from the ACT state? 


Regards,
Vinay


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

vinay

yes u can stay and work in canberra.

as for financial proofs, yes you have to show them, it is 20k for main applicant and 10k for every dependent. and this has to be transferrable assets which means cash or bonds in your name in your bank. you can provide a statement from the CA or bank statements showing that much money in your account and they ask for 3 months statement if they are not satisfied with the proofs u give to make sure u have it in your bank since sometime now. if u cant manage tht much money u can give a ur parent's statement and an affidavit from him saying he will support you if need be.

they take approximately one month to 3 months for the processing. so u can apply for the state sponsorship and wait or if u dont want to waste time apply for the visa as well but in that case they take 60 days plus for those converting form 175 to 176.

i suggest u have a look at ACT site, it has everything in it. they even have the application timeline on right side of the link below so that one knows which date applciations are being processed. and these guys at ACT are very helpful, if you feel u need some info, just call them, and they give you all the support they can.

Business and Industry Development - Skilled Migration

cheers
anj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

vinay

yes u can stay and work in canberra.

as for financial proofs, yes you have to show them, it is 20k for main applicant and 10k for every dependent. and this has to be transferrable assets which means cash or bonds in your name in your bank. you can provide a statement from the CA or bank statements showing that much money in your account and they ask for 3 months statement if they are not satisfied with the proofs u give to make sure u have it in your bank since sometime now. if u cant manage tht much money u can give a ur parent's statement and an affidavit from him saying he will support you if need be.

they take approximately one month to 3 months for the processing. so u can apply for the state sponsorship and wait or if u dont want to waste time apply for the visa as well but in that case they take 60 days plus for those converting form 175 to 176.

i suggest u have a look at ACT site, it has everything in it. they even have the application timeline on right side of the link below so that one knows which date applciations are being processed. and these guys at ACT are very helpful, if you feel u need some info, just call them, and they give you all the support they can.

Business and Industry Development - Skilled Migration

cheers
anj


----------



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> vinay
> 
> yes u can stay and work in canberra.
> 
> ...


thanks,

I got confused with this statement 

"they take approximately one month to 3 months for the processing. so u can apply for the state sponsorship and wait or if u dont want to waste time apply for the visa as well but in that case they take 60 days plus for those converting form 175 to 176. "

you mean to say i can apply for 175 and then convert to 176 for state sonsership 


OR 

i can wait for state sponsrship result and then only go for 176 form. 
which visa you are talking about, i didn't get you..? 

Aslo about financial asset do i need to show separate account number for my wife (10K) or can i show common a/c where 50K is there( think this is sufficent) 

All Documents i need to send for state sponsership whcih i had sent for ACS ? 

Can my wife also work if we go on sate sponsership ? 


what's the fees for State sponsership processing ?

i know i am giving u lot of trouble but i think you the best person to answer since i wihs to apply for similar state and i am in same situation like no CSL.MODL

I really appreciate your efforts for replying to my queries. 

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Vinay

ok if u have applied for 175 already, u can get a state to sponsor you and then convert form 175 to 176. but the processing of applications for state sponsorship by respective states takes longer thn those who have not applied yet. they claim 30 days for fresh apps and 60 days for those converting form 175 to 176

its your call, if u want to wait or apply, it makes no difference. if u apply for 175 and then convert to 176 the state sends a letter/form to the DIAC stating that the applicant has been sponsored and hence it converts form 175 to 176

u can show common account. in our case we have one saving account for me and my husband, then i have 3 accounts (all were salary accounts which i never bothered closing) plus one salary account for my husband. so all in all 5 accounts and the accumulative amount has to be over the minimum amount which was 30k in our case.

you have to send all docs for state sponsorship that u sent for ACS plus the ielts result and acs positive assessment letter as well as a 2 page commitment statement, more in the lines of an essay about the state, they just want to make sure you are genuinely interested in the state and are not going for it for the heck of it

yes your wife can work as well, everything is the same as PR, it infact is a PR visa. the only difference being, u staying and working at the sponsoring state for 2 years.

no its alright, i had all these doubt too, i read a lot plus asked here, so dont be sorry.

hope this answers. do give us a shout if u r stuck again 

cheers
anj


----------



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> hi Vinay
> 
> ok if u have applied for 175 already, u can get a state to sponsor you and then convert form 175 to 176. but the processing of applications for state sponsorship by respective states takes longer thn those who have not applied yet. they claim 30 days for fresh apps and 60 days for those converting form 175 to 176
> 
> ...



hi, 
I am really confused whther to apply for 175 or 176 visa since for processing of 176 form it will take 2-3 yrs and wiht 176 form there is comittement of 2yrs in state what if we don't get job in that state....? 

we are thinking of not to apply for any of thsese and dropping the idea of moving to australia since 3 yrs is long time for 176 form...i am still confused what shoudl i do since it involves lot of money in terms of visa fees. 

Anjali, since you have applied for ACT state , your apppplication willbe processed wihtin 12 months right ..i too wish to apply for aCT but only concern is if i don't get job in thta state in my field what will happen ?

Regards,
Vinay Dave


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

vinay u cant give thing up because you feel it might not work. too many people are going ahead with it and are able to manage well. If you dont feel so strong about it, give it time but remember the more you delay your decision, you are loosing time.

I dont know what to say but in our case we knew it would take this long, isnt life all about experimenting and giving things a shot even if you know you might not make it. remember you always have an option of coming back. there is a lot of money and time involved but who knows what future holds for us.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

some say the world would come to an end in 2012, that doesnt mean we sit back and start spensing all that we have thinking, oh we wont be there anyways post 2012. go ahead with it. invest the money, yes take it as an investment and forget about it. keep doing what you are doing right now and when u do make it in a year or two years, decide if its worth it or not. atleast 5 yrs form now u wont regret that you did not try


----------



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> some say the world would come to an end in 2012, that doesnt mean we sit back and start spensing all that we have thinking, oh we wont be there anyways post 2012. go ahead with it. invest the money, yes take it as an investment and forget about it. keep doing what you are doing right now and when u do make it in a year or two years, decide if its worth it or not. atleast 5 yrs form now u wont regret that you did not try



Thanks Anjali, 
your words have given me lot of confidence. ya your are right invest time and money and forget about it atleast i won't regret that i didn't tried. Hopefully we might get better job and life in australia after 2-3 yrs. 

Just one more query, if i go with state sponsership it will be procesed within 12 months right (ACT Canberra). 

If i go wiht 175, it will be 2 yrs minimum processing time .... according to me 175 is better option. 

what you suggest which one should i go for 175 or 176?

REGARDS
VINAY


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

vinay it depends, if u are in no rush, 175 it is for you but after a while the waiting gets to you and no one knows what happens in 2 yrs, they might get in new rules and make it more difficult. I dont know. as for processing of non CSl ss applications, i think it shoudl be a year but it is still not clear, one thing is sure that they will process it before they jump to MODL which i heard they plan to do soon. my logic says 6-9 months for my application but again, u never know what happens.


----------



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> vinay it depends, if u are in no rush, 175 it is for you but after a while the waiting gets to you and no one knows what happens in 2 yrs, they might get in new rules and make it more difficult. I dont know. as for processing of non CSl ss applications, i think it shoudl be a year but it is still not clear, one thing is sure that they will process it before they jump to MODL which i heard they plan to do soon. my logic says 6-9 months for my application but again, u never know what happens.


So you mean to say if i wish to land in australia within 12 months then i should go with 176 (state sponsership) and if i can wait then i should go with 175.

i think i will go with 175 visa , will trouble you more if i need any help in documentation for 175 visa filing ....

Can please let me know the link where document checklits is present for 175 visa ...



Thanks a lot 
Vinay


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

sure do vinay

just go through this link, read everything and u will get all the info

Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175). i think the form has the checklist as well, download it and read it


----------



## vin_java (Dec 30, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> sure do vinay
> 
> just go through this link, read everything and u will get all the info
> 
> Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175). i think the form has the checklist as well, download it and read it



hi anjali, 
i read somewhere in the post that processsing timeline for 175 subclass visa will not be three 3 yrs and will be prcoessed fasetr DIAC are working on this ...is it true or just pseculation. 

i haven't filed for visa yet but now reading that processsing time won;t be 3 yrs i am thinking of applying soon. 


PLease confirm. 

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, 
What about those application filed after jan 2010...... can they get the benefit of priority processing for CSL category?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Gaurav, Vinay
the processing priority is in favor of CSL applicants, those who are non CSL applicants wont be give priority, they have said 3 yrs for now but u never know if they change the processing priority and go back the old route.

as for quota being over for this year, whoever told you this Gaurav? they have not mentioned anything about 2010 applicants, they wrote post sept 2009 applicants. i dont remember reading about 2010 applications being on hold.. people read something, make assumptions and write what they interpret. relax, do you have an option but to wait? worrying so much wont get you anywhere, it only makes the waiting period seem longer.

trust me, this waiting period is for your benefit, save as much as you can, spend quality time with friends and family, once gone, u wont see them for long. my suggestion (and i follow it too), make the best of now


----------

